# Stolen boat



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

URGENT Friends !!!!!! on 5/25/2015 A neighborhood friend's BOAT WAS STOLEN from where it was displayed FOR SALE on HWY 98 in Mary Esther, Fl. It is a 1996 Neptune 23 foot cuddy cabin walk around. Decals were removed and you can see where the Gel Coat had faded around the decals. "DREAM CATCHER" is a distinguishing faded mark and can be easily identified. 
If you have seen this boat YOU ARE ASKED TO CALL TH E Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office at 850-651-7400 or your local agency. 
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/4999848001.html

PLEASE SHARE THIS ASAP


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to hear that. My guess is it will be found in some woods stripped of anything of value.


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

fear the worst hope -for the best


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I work in Mary Esther and I saw that boat behind a red 4 door F-250 yesterday on Hollywood blvd. Don't know if that helps.*


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope they get em


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I am in the market for a boat like that, so I am looking at alot of them. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Happened in my neighborhood this year. A couple from Louisiana scoped the area, found the boat on the driveway with no lock and bam, it was gone. Luckily someone got a description of their truck, reported it to the police and they were caught the next week with a stolen jet ski on I10. The neighbor got his boat back all in one piece! 

GLW your recovery, Boil them alive like a crawfish I say!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a boat very similar to that tied up at Liza Jackson park. It was there at 445 am and still there at 11am when I left. Looked like it had been gone through pretty good so could be it?

Edit- I didn't take a very good look at it while I was there but I'm pretty sure it's the same boat.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a picture of the pontoon boat next to them at the ramp. I almost took a picture of the theives but ended up getting busy and didn't. I will say this, the dude is freakin sunburned as hell today. I would try and search any crab island pictures from yesterday to see if they are in the pictures because that is probably where they were.


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat has been recovered. .. thank you fellow fishing buddies..... if you have any pictures please text them to me asap. 8502255878. Thanks again ...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job guys! I love this forum!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Boat has been recovered. 
What does that mean. 
Was it recovered completely together, motor and all?
Did PFF create the finding of the boat?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Where was it recovered from? Also, did the boat have a ball lock where it was parked for sale?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Starlifter said:


> Where was it recovered from? Also, did the boat have a ball lock where it was parked for sale?


Probably not. Maybe it was
I know to steal my boat when it is locked down , the thief would need a portable band saw.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Probably not. Maybe it was
> I know to steal my boat when it is locked down , the thief would need a portable band saw.


This is why I am wondering about the ball lock, because if there was one; whether the thieves removed it, or just took the chance and pulled the boat by the trailer chains only?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Starlifter said:


> This is why I am wondering about the ball lock, because if there was one; whether the thieves removed it, or just took the chance and pulled the boat by the trailer chains only?


Trailer chains would be a rough haul.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad you got the boat back, hope they throw the book at the thief


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fielro said:


> Glad you got the boat back, hope they throw the book at the thief


sounds to me like they just found the boat, now there looking for suspects .... It would be nice if they updated with more info though...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The boat was at Liza Jackson in Ft Walton, I'm guessing that's where it was recovered. I use that ramp daily and Sailor works right there in that building. We both saw it this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> sounds to me like they just found the boat, now there looking for suspects .... It would be nice if they updated with more info though...


 X2!!!:001_huh:


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> The boat was at Liza Jackson in Ft Walton, I'm guessing that's where it was recovered. I use that ramp daily and Sailor works right there in that building. We both saw it this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct - boat was found tied up at Liza Jackson park boat ramp. I actually saw them off and on Thursday and thought they were odd but didn't snap a picture of them. The guy worked on the boat for close to four hours that Thursday morning to get it running and was gone all afternoon. I thought it was very odd that they left it tied up but trust me, I see some pretty crazy things at the ramp since my office looks out that way. 

It was a white guy and girl and I'm sure there are finger prints ALL over that boat. Glad to see OCSO out there all afternoon and taking this very seriously. I hope they catch the SOB 's soon.


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

*stolen boat*

Thanks again for the info on the boat.... here is an update.... the boat was found(thank you Sailor) at Liza Jackson tied up to the dock, lots of witnesses and all say he is burnt to a crisp!!! LOL! The suspects are driving a red 4-door truck.... there are missing items that were locked up in the cabin area but items left on board that possibly belong to the suspects, LOTS OF FINGER PRINTS, prop is destroyed(I have never seen an aluminum prop with complete curled leading edges), possible foot damage... missing battery, side panel, and took the ignition out and used a makeshift switch....(so electronics in motor are most likely toast). Altered the registration numbers on both sides(did not match each other or original numbers). Rope from rub rail in missing. Suspect are most likely locals since the boat was launched Thursday... and possibly seen Wednesday on Hollywood. I believe the tongue was locked but can not confirm.


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Boat has been recovered.
> What does that mean.
> Was it recovered completely together, motor and all?
> Did PFF create the finding of the boat?


The Boat was recovered with motor, however some items are missing, and no trailer 
The members of PFF did help in the recovery of this boat..... A BIG THANK YOU to SAILOR and TURTLE for info!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad you got your boat back.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If they got the trailer, I'm sure it's for sale locally. 
Craigslist would be a good start


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Reminding me to buy a lock for mine


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been a member of this forum since '07. Every time I had a question about anything boat/ motor related, needed parts or just some kind of help, the members of PFF are always helpful and right on the money. I posted on pages and groups on facebook in hopes to get results... other than flooding other peoples pages with reposts, not a bad thing when you are trying to recover something, but not one person responded with credible info. It's nice to Know what a great group of forum members PFF has that always stick together and helps out!!!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

doubleheader said:


> I have been a member of this forum since '07. Every time I had a question about anything boat/ motor related, needed parts or just some kind of help, the members of PFF are always helpful and right on the money. I posted on pages and groups on facebook in hopes to get results... other than flooding other peoples pages with reposts, not a bad thing when you are trying to recover something, but not one person responded with credible info. It's nice to Know what a great group of forum members PFF has that always stick together and helps out!!!


On here I think it is because when you see a boat passing, you lock your eyes on it like a heat seeking missile. I sure do to see how another person rigged their boat, and to admire the boat's lines.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> On here I think it is because when you see a boat passing, you lock your eyes on it like a heat seeking missile. I sure do to see how another person rigged their boat, and to admire the boat's lines.


Or see how not to treat a boat. Also in Liza Jackson....





Glad the OPs friends boat was found.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Or see how not to treat a boat. Also in Liza Jackson....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG!!!!:no:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a sharp looking boat, hope it makes a full recovery. Also, tongue locks or ball locks are great but if you haven't used a cordless grinder with a cutoff wheel...try it, and see what you think about any lock, anywhere...


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

Just heard they have subjects identified and in custody at the moment


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! This is one of the best stolen boat threads ever


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be the sunburnt mug shot in Cuffed....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

doubleheader said:


> Just heard they have subjects identified and in custody at the moment



AWESOME!!!!!!

Felony with restitution is in order.

Gotta name? 

Lets see that Jail Look up Mug shot!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I think if I had to leave my boat trailered I would put a gps tracker on it. Then if it's stolen I'd hunt them down and take the thieves swimming somewhere south of the spur.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

doubleheader said:


> Just heard they have subjects identified and in custody at the moment


Any details?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sure said:


> That's a sharp looking boat, hope it makes a full recovery. Also, tongue locks or ball locks are great but if you haven't used a cordless grinder with a cutoff wheel...try it, and see what you think about any lock, anywhere...


A cordless grinder can definatley get access. But it's loud, and would make for a great sparks show after the sun sets. 
But it does let us know that our vessels are not near as safe as we thought. It would only take minutes to cut a theft proof lock in half.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Felony with restitution is in order.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

Trailer has now been *recovered*... minor damage, guide poles gone, lights broken, tongue jack has little damage.... brake actuator assembly minor damage.... so not too bad considering the whole picture!!!!


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

As far as releasing the names publicly, because this is an active investigation, AS SOON AS I CAN I WILL RELEASE THE NAMES!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> A cordless grinder can definatley get access. But it's loud, and would make for a great sparks show after the sun sets.
> But it does let us know that our vessels are not near as safe as we thought. It would only take minutes to cut a theft proof lock in half.


A cordless bandsaw is faster, quieter, and there is no sparks. Essentially if someone wants something bad enough nothing will keep it safe. I would also put a Gps tracker on a boat their not that expensive these days as compared to a boat.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad the boat was recovered and the perps arrested. Great Job! PFF
There is nothing worse than a thief.
Good thing he was a stupid thief and made it easy.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Your innocent until proven guilty, BUT, they post mugshots daily in the mugshots paper that are sold In gas stations, so I don't see why you can't post it, if they were arrested and charged; that is public information. 

And, He stole your boat, so "Phuck him" and the boat he rode in on.


----------



## doubleheader (Oct 1, 2007)

Subjects of "interests " are Michelle Jackson and Chris Slaughter you can use the following link to look them or anyone else up... http://florida.arrests.org/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting don't no if it is the same Chris slaughter but no of one that just stole a whole lot of electronics from a family member and hasn't been seen sense


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

if they're the ones from Navarre they really look like a couple of fine, upstanding folks........(insert sarcasm here)


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

The Chris I am talking about is from Navarre......


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Michelle sure has a lot of pics on there! You would think that she wouldn't look so uncomfortable in front of the camera by now...


----------

